# سؤال هام بخصوص الإحصائية النصف سنوية للحوادث والإصابات



## المهندس عبس (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوانى الكرام 

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العام الجديد

وبمناسبة تقديم المنشأت لنماذج الإحصائيات النصف سنوية للحوادث وإصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية عن النصف الأخير من العام 2009 إلى مكاتب السلامة والصحة المهنية التابعة لوزارة القوى العاملة خلال الفترة من 1 / 1 / 2010 وحتى 15 / 1 / 2010

لى سؤال هام أرجو من الإخوة الكرام اصحاب الخبرات فى إعداد هذه النماذج التكرم بسرعة الرد عليه وهو :

بالنسبة لنموذج الإحصائية رقم ( 2 ) والخاص بإصابات العمل يوجد بالإحصائية تصنيف لإصابات العمل من حيث اسباب الإصابة ومكانها بالجسم والنتائج التى انتهت إليها وخلافه 

وهذه التصنيفات لها أرقام رمزية مثلاً إصابة الأطراف لها رقم وإصابة الجذع لها رقم آخر بينما السقوط من مكان مرتفع له رقم خاص غير الحريق وهكذا 

أتمنى ممن لديه خبرة بهذه التصنيفات وارقامها ان يعرفنى بها أو يدلنى على القرار الوزارى الذى يحدد هذه التصنيفات للأهمية القصوى

مع كامل شكرى وامتنانى لكم جميعاً


----------



## adel63 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم جواب سؤلك موجود فى قانون العمل 12 لسنة 2003 الباب الخامس


----------



## ahmed_omatra (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس عبس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

adel63 قال:


> اخى الكريم جواب سؤلك موجود فى قانون العمل 12 لسنة 2003 الباب الخامس


 شكرأ أخى الكريم على أهتمامك

لكن الأمر ليس متعلق بالقانون 12 لسنة 2003

لكنه متعلق بالقرار الوزارى الملحق به رقم 126 لسنة 2003 والخاص بتنظيم الإحصائيات النصف سنوية للحوادث والإصابات والأمراض المهنية والحوادث الجسيمة 

وقد بحثت طويلاً على جوجل وموقع الحكومة المصرية وموقع وزارة العمل وموقع جريدة الوقائع المصرية وغيرهم عن القرار ولم أجده للأسف

ذهبت مكتبة المطابع الإميرية التى تصدر جريدة الوقائع فلم أجد القرار ونصحونى بالذهاب إلى مقر المطابع الإميرية بإمبابة لتصوير نسخة منه

وسأحاول الحصول على نسخة من أحد مكاتب القوى العاملة أن وجدته عندهم أشمعنى هما

وربنا يسهل


وسلم على على الحكومة الإليكترونية واللى عاوزين يتعاملوا بأليات القرن الواحد والعشرين

وشكراً لأهتمامك مرة أخرى


----------



## العربى تلكوم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس عبس 
بخصوص الاحصائية والارقام الكودية فهى كالاتى

البيان التفصيلى للاصابة والرقم الكودى
** كيفية الاصابة
1سقوط اشخاص 1
2سقوط اشياء 2
3الخطاء او التصادم باشياء 3
4انحصار بين اشياء 4
5الاجهاد الزائد والحركة الخاطئة 5
6التعرض او ملامسة تيار كهربى 6
7التعرض او ملامسة الحرارة 7 
8التعرض او ملامسة المواد الضارة 8
9الانفجار 9
10حوادث اخرى 10
** وسيلة الاصابة

11آلات الحركة الميكانيكية 1
12النقل ورفع الاشياء 2
13الاجهزة والالات الخطرة 3
14المواد الخطرة والاشعاعات 4
15بيئة العمل 5
16ميكروبات ضارة 6
17وسائل اخرى 7

** العضو المصاب
18الرأس 1
19الرقبة 2
20الجذع 3
21الاطراف العليا 4
22الاطراف السفلى 5
23 اعضاء مختلفة 6

هذه هى ارقام البيان التفصيلى و الارقام الكودية المقابلة لكل رقم تفصيلى


----------



## المهندس عبس (6 يناير 2010)

العربى تلكوم قال:


> الاخ المهندس عبس
> بخصوص الاحصائية والارقام الكودية فهى كالاتى
> 
> البيان التفصيلى للاصابة والرقم الكودى
> ...


 
شكراً اخى العربى 

وممتن جداً لأهتمامك

بالأمس فقط حصلت من أحد إدارات الأمن الصناعى على ورقة مصورة تصويراً سيئاً فيها تفاصيل غامضة لنموذج 3 بالإحصائية

وكنت متشككاً فى الأرقام الواردة فيها 

لكنى الأن مطمئن تمام الإطمئان بعدما جاءت البيانات الواردة فى هذه الورقة مطابقة لما ورد فى ردك

فشكراً جزيلاً لك

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ج محمد غريب (6 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز اليك القرار ارجو ان يكون مفيد واى حد يحتاج اى قرار وزارى بس يأمر برقم وسنوة صدور القرار


----------



## ج محمد غريب (6 يناير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/189738419/7d3ca98b/236403.html


----------



## sayed00 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكورين 

لكن عندى سؤال

التقرير يرسل لهم مجرد روتين فقط ام هناك دراسات يتم عملها و تصدر بها توصيات عن وزارة العمل

ان كان هناك توصيات صدرت من قبل ياريت حد يقولنا او يوافينا بها

عاوزين بيانات نعمل بها مقارنة اداء
benchmarking


تحياتى


----------



## ج محمد غريب (6 يناير 2010)

لا يوجد ا يفيد اخى سيد بإستفادة مكتب القوى العاملة من هذةالاحصائية حتى الان وما هو الا حبر على ورق والله المستعان كما ان الهيئة تطلب تقرير احصائى ايضا وا اظن انهم يصنعون به شيا


----------



## osana63 (7 يناير 2010)

يوجد تصنيف لكل تبويب الحروف ج ه ه مثلا بالنمذج وتحت التصنيف تندرج الساق ذكره من الاخوه


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

ج محمد غريب قال:


> لا يوجد ا يفيد اخى سيد بإستفادة مكتب القوى العاملة من هذةالاحصائية حتى الان وما هو الا حبر على ورق والله المستعان كما ان الهيئة تطلب تقرير احصائى ايضا وا اظن انهم يصنعون به شيا


 
اهلا محمد
الله المستعان --- الظاهر انهم يستفيدون ببيع الورق يعملونة قراطيس ... لكن مع العلم انة لو بيع و هو ابيض بدون حبر سوف يكون احسن صحيا لمستعملية

و الله حاجة تزعل

الغرب يطلبون البيانات لتكون هناك احصائيات و دراسات ليبنو عليها قرارات لتطوير القوانين و وسائل الحماية

عندنا القوانيين تقعد بعشرات السنيين و لما يحبو يغيرو يروحو ينسخو من الغرب و مافى الغرب ليس دائما يصلح لنا

انشاء الله سوف يأتى اليوم و ينصلح حالنا

تحياتى


----------



## mklaw2008 (8 مايو 2010)

مناقشة ممتازة

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Ahmed abdelmotlb (22 يوليو 2010)

إخوانى فى الملتقى الرائع
حقيقى أن كل الإحصائيات التى تذهب للقوى العاملة لا نرى لها أثر ملموس . بدليل انى كنت أعمل سنيين فى القطاع العام بادارة الأمن الصناعى وكنت افرك أو اتعمد الفبركه لأجد من يحاسبنى او يراجعنى ولكن لاحد وهذا يدل على عدم الإهتمام وعدم المنفعه من الجهد فى اسثيفاء بيانات الإحصايئه. وأنا الان اعمل بالقطاع الخاص بشركات المقاولات وكلهم يتهربوا أو لا يهتمزا بذلك لعدم الشعور برد فعل ايجابى لمصلحة العامل . والغرامه بسيطه لشركات المقاولات


----------

